# Hyer Standards Greatest Trip Ever! Pics too



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Firsr of all. Thanks to everyone on here for the reports and information. :bowdownLeft out yesterday towards the nipple in very rough seas. After a beating for 40 miles, we got lines in the water at 8:20am. After trolling for 20 minutes, FISH ON!!! White marlin starts his show about 150 yards behind the boat. After a 20 minute fight, we get land him. Quick pics and try to revive him for 30-40 minutes with no luck. It was a bittersweet catch. Excited to catch our first marlin ever, but upset he died. (No need to bash us for a dead fish. we did all we could)










lines back out and 10 minutes later,FISH ON!!! The dolphin tries to outdo the marlin with his air show. After the gaffman sticking the fish 6 times, we got it in the boat. While mad while that was happening, wegot a good laugh once in the boat.










So now knowing we have had a great trip, we get back to trolling. No more than 5 minutes pass and fish on again. The port outrigger releases, then the port flat then the fish finally takes the starboard flat. Another white starts his show. We quickly get him to the boat for a quick release. We didnt need another fatality.










Lines out again and another 10 minutes fish on. the line starts screaming. We look out about 200 yards and a blue marlin is greyhounding. After a 15 minute fight we have my first marlin ever beside the boat. We get the hook out and watch him light up electic blue. Unbelievable sight!!!



















tough to see, but its there!

after that we catch 2 more dolphin.




























We had the trip of our lives. It was a first for all three of us. 4 out of the 6 fish all hit the same lure. Purple/dark pink with eletric green in it with a balyhoo. trolled from 8:20 till 2:00










Total for the day

2 for 2 on white marlin

1 for 1 on blue marlin

3 for 3 mahi mahi


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

good job..........thanks for the report.........pretty pictures too.....


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

:bowdown:clap heck of a report congrats on the stick noses


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

One hell of a trip and nice report. Congrats.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Dang. Thats an awesome trip!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

SWEEEEET!! .....Please let these fish be out there tomorrow too!!!!!!..... Great job!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great report glad you guys had a good trip nice:takephoto


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Well done, not many boats can brag about three marlin in one day in the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice trip. Did you leave any for us? Can not beat a trip like that. :bowdown Gene


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That's just what I wanted to see! We're going out there Wednesday and hopefully we get some of that.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *recess (8/10/2009)*Nice trip. Did you leave any for us? Can not beat a trip like that. :bowdown Gene


no kidding...i was looking on some clorophyll maps, and there was a really pretty pocket of water sitting at the Nipple as of Saturday night....it wasn't quite as pretty on last night's image...maybe it won't disappate for a few more days.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

wow!! awesome report and great pics! thats a helluva day


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, that is awesome, sorry you guys lost the ****** that has to be a crappy feeling but of course it happens. Thanks for the awesome pics and the great post. Have not seen one like that in a while.:bowdown


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for all the replies. we are still on cloud 9 from yesterday. this is a trip that people pay thousands of dollars for all across the world. we feel very lucky catching the fish. this is actually our first legit try at bluewater fishing. we have dabbled before, but only when crossing lines and mixed with bottom fishing. 










this is the lure, but we had a jet headthat we caught 4 out of the6 fish on. hope this helps!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a heck of a day for sure.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on a hell of a day of fishing! Might want to keep the fish in the water next time I am pretty sure they passed a law on it but I could be wrong. Congrats


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If they kept it, that's legal. Sorry bout the fish dying. Great day though. 
To clarify the pic part Trip is talking about, A billfish may not be removed from the water solely for pics and then returned to the water. If you pull him out of the water, legally, you have to kill and keep. We used to take the pics too, no more.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the heads up on that info. i guess we were all legal since we ended up keeping the fish and giving it to a family. the 2nd and 3rd stayed in the water. i can always count on the forum to steer me straight.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome report and pics. congrats.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on an awesome GOM Marlin trip.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Cliff

Simply outstanding!! :bowdown You are now hooked on billfishing!!! Now that you are 3 for 3, you are going to miss the next 8 to make things average out! 



Cool pics as well!



MScontender


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Great pics and great report. After many, many months of wondering if the water and fish would come in - you have confirm that they are here. That is really encouraging - great trip!

Matt


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

3 MARLIN in one day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nuff said

Awsome job guys.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

heck of a report. congrats.hopefully the bluewater fishing will continue like this for a while.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i keep re-reading this thinking that im mis-reading this ...........................

AWESOME JOB.................maybe off of Oregon Inlet that this happens, but not the GOM......you guys were doing everything right......my hats off to you.....:bowdown


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Amazing report!


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats a helluva day!! Congrats on the bills.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice...one heck of a trip!


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrads on the first bill. The nipple has been on fire the last few days. All these awesome reports is motivation to get the boat fixed so we can fish this weekend.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Pretty work.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Cliff and Robbie...



Your grandfather is proud of ya'll.....and I am too.



Your Uncle Ronnie....


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

DAMN FINE JOB!!! Congrats on a hell of a trip.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats on figgin bad A$$ day.. dang the water loooked pretty out there too!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nicely Done!!! thats awesome!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Cliff,

I am thinking this trip should go down in one the top five forum trips ever! :bowdown Right up there with Sea Sickness and Snapper Slapper's tuna bonanza many years ago! You have now become the resident billfish expert!



Out of curiosity, what position was the lure in? What speed were you trolling at and were you pulling teasers? Did you see the fish and drop back to them or did they just crash in? Details! Details....



MScontender


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

First serious effort at bluewater fishing? Man you got some serious good mojo you need to take to a tournament. What a day! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the confidence guys but we are by no means experts. We are only greenhorns. The lure that the fish continued to hit was on the starboard flat line that was about 50 yards behind the boat. We trolled at 8-8.5mph all day. Is this even the correct speed? We really wanted to catch a wahoo. We will settle for what we caught though. Ha ha. We had a pink and white chugger on the center line jut behind the prop wash. We caught 3 fish with it in. We took it out to see if we changed baits if something would bite the center line. After 30 minutes with no bites we put it back out and literally 5 minutes later we caught the blue. Don't know if it's what caused the fish to bite but we think it had some help with it. No teasers were pulled. I posted a question looking for your info Robert. I was going to see if you wanted to join us on the trip. Hate you missed it


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Cliff: PM sent


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on an outstanding day, good write up and great pic's.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------

